# swine flu vaccination roll out confirmed



## aymes (Aug 13, 2009)

Thought this may be of interest, looks like we're in the first vaccination wave.....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8199629.stm


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 13, 2009)

aymes said:


> Thought this may be of interest, looks like we're in the first vaccination wave.....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8199629.stm



Thanks for that Aymes .. Diabetes comes in handy after all then lol


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks aymes..

Nathan will certainly be having his....I have heard talk that you may be able to contract swine flu twice??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 13, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Thanks aymes..
> 
> Nathan will certainly be having his....I have heard talk that you may be able to contract swine flu twice??
> 
> ...



yes thats true you can catch it more than once. Its because the strain is still mutating so as its changing all the time no one is able to build up any resistance to it


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes thats true you can catch it more than once. Its because the strain is still mutating so as its changing all the time no one is able to build up any resistance to it



Well thats just great........lol

It was on the news yesterday that Tamiflu should'nt be given to under 12's


Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for posting aymes


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 13, 2009)

I see that not all diabetics are first for the swine flu jab...I noticed that because I am over 65, I come further down the line    I call that age descrimination


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 13, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> I see that not all diabetics are first for the swine flu jab...I noticed that because I am over 65, I come further down the line    I call that age descrimination



Thats rubbish, how do they work this stuff out I'll never know!



insulinaddict09 said:


> yes thats true you can catch it more than once. Its because the strain is still mutating so as its changing all the time no one is able to build up any resistance to it



My nurse said to me the other week, read everything in the press and make my own decision about having the jab, hearing that it's mutating I wouldn't be racing to get in the queue??? What do you people think? Would you get it?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 13, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> My nurse said to me the other week, read everything in the press and make my own decision about having the jab, hearing that it's mutating I wouldn't be racing to get in the queue??? What do you people think? Would you get it?



Yes very true Ross , it will probably mutated again before the jab is even ready


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes very true Ross , it will probably mutated again before the jab is even ready



exactly!! As you found out from popping in to tesco's it's not nice but there's a chance f feeling shit for a couple of weeks just from having the vaccin isn't there? 

Then again if it get's offered my ma would go spare if I didn't have it (yes I did leave home a long time ago!)! And I can't lie to her damn annoying!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> exactly!! As you found out from popping in to tesco's it's not nice but there's a chance f feeling shit for a couple of weeks just from having the vaccin isn't there?
> 
> Then again if it get's offered my ma would go spare if I didn't have it (yes I did leave home a long time ago!)! And I can't lie to her damn annoying!!



Awww thats so sweet that you cant lie to your mother Ross  

I usually have the yearly vaccination for Flu and I have had the pneumonia  one a couple of years ago and I felt fine after those and I had them at the same time ouch  I will consider this jab when they are doing them , but I'll see what is said at the time about the cover it will give .


----------



## SamInnocent (Aug 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> What do you people think? Would you get it?


Count me in! I'll be first in line given the chance!! I'd rather take the risk of feeling a bit off due to the vaccine than catching the actual flu and running the risk of dying from complications.


----------



## grahams mum (Aug 22, 2009)

*swine flu jab and paralysis*

hi everybody did anybody read the article on the mail on sunday  16-08-09?the swine flu jab is linked to GBS [Gguillan-Barre Sindrome]this what happend in 76 in americamore people died with the jab than with the swine flu and especially in childrenthe effects are unknown what  do you thin about it it does not sound very safe to me any comment?????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> hi everybody did anybody read the article on the mail on sunday  16-08-09?the swine flu jab is linked to GBS [Gguillan-Barre Sindrome]this what happend in 76 in americamore people died with the jab than with the swine flu and especially in childrenthe effects are unknown what  do you thin about it it does not sound very safe to me any comment?????



 No I didnt read that article Im affraid . Hmm I have my doubts about the vaccination anyway as the Virus is still mutating , so how can it be effective?. I have had Swine Flu (the original version ) and I dont think I'll be having the new vaccination , especially if it is linked with other health issues as a side effect .


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> hi everybody did anybody read the article on the mail on sunday  16-08-09?the swine flu jab is linked to GBS [Gguillan-Barre Sindrome]this what happend in 76 in americamore people died with the jab than with the swine flu and especially in childrenthe effects are unknown what  do you thin about it it does not sound very safe to me any comment?????



Hi grahams mum ...

I have'nt read this sorry ... I am pleased and grateful that you have brought this to my attention ...  I still have grave reservations about Nathan getting the vaccine ..  I keep swinging from a yes to no .. Nathan had swine flu at the end of July .. But I'm still worried because the virus is still mutating and the second wave is expected when the children return to school in september .. and the fact that you can contract the virus more than once .. Nathan was given Tamiflu .. and now there is concerns about the Anti-Viral been given to under 12's .. although Nathan is 14 .. 

I also understand the Swine Flu vaccine is or is an off product to the vaccine that was engineered to treat Bird Flu.

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes (Aug 22, 2009)

GBS is linked as a very rare side affect to all influenza (and some other) vaccinations so not just the swine flu one. It is generally thought of to be an extrememly rare reaction however so I don't think any link will alter my decision to have the jab, just as I would have the annual flu jab. I suppose it's a decision we all have to make, for me I feel that I feel that the liklihood of a bad side effect of the jab is lesser then the risk of contracting flu and having bad side effects of that, lesser of two evils I guess! But I totally understand that others will find they come to a different conclusion based on the risks.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

aymes said:


> GBS is linked as a very rare side affect to all influenza (and some other) vaccinations so not just the swine flu one. It is generally thought of to be an extrememly rare reaction however so I don't think any link will alter my decision to have the jab, just as I would have the annual flu jab. I suppose it's a decision we all have to make, for me I feel that I feel that the liklihood of a bad side effect of the jab is lesser then the risk of contracting flu and having bad side effects of that, lesser of two evils I guess! But I totally understand that others will find they come to a different conclusion based on the risks.




Hi Aymes ...

I agree its a difficult choice to make as a parent ... Although seeing how poorly Nathan was with swine flu and the dramatic effect on his BG and the Ketones produced ... I really dont fancy the thought of him contracting it again ... through the predicted 2nd wave ... In respect of that I will in all probability have Nathan vaccinated ... I discussed this with Nathan when the roll call came out and expressed a decision that he would like to have it .. so as his mam I have to take that into consideration.

Heidi
xx


----------



## squidge63 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was chatting to one of my friends about this swine flu jab, and she was telling me that you get 2 injections of it 3 weeks apart, and I think she said that those who were given it in Australia felt so rough after the first jab that many didnt return for the 2nd one... I think I will stick to my normal flu jab or talk to my dr.. I also read the link about the jab and GBS and to be honest i have enough health probs and dont fancy anything else going wrong with me...


----------

